# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  &&& مدربي المريخ عبر التاريخ &&&

## hishamkh

*هؤلاء دربوا المريخ  
*******************  
رودر (إلماني)  
فترة عمله في تدريب المريخ : من _____ إلى ______  

إنجازاته مع المريخ :  
* كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية 1989م  
**********  
هورست (إلماني)  
فترة عمله في تدريب المريخ : من 1994 إلى 1995م  
إنجازاته مع المريخ :  
* كأس السودان 1994م  
********* 
برانكو (كرواتي)  
فترة عمله في تدريب المريخ : من _______ إلى _________  
إنجازاته مع المريخ :  
**********  
كريستو (بوسني)  
فترة عمله في تدريب المريخ : من _______ إلى _________  
إنجازاته مع المريخ :  
*********  
ماركو (برازيلي)  
فترة عمله في تدريب المريخ : من _______ إلى _________  
إنجازاته مع المريخ : 
**********  
فيرنر (إلماني)  
فترة عمله في تدريب المريخ : 2004 ، ولم يستمر سوي ستة اشهر فقط مع المريخ  
إنجازاته مع المريخ :  
**********  
محمود سعد (مصري)  
فترة عمله في تدريب المريخ : من ______ إلى _______ 
إنجازاته مع المريخ : 
كأس السودان 2005  
********** 
محمد عمر (مصري)  
فترة عمله في تدريب المريخ : من ______ إلى _______ 
إنجازاته مع المريخ :  
**********  
أتوفستر (إلماني)  
فترة عمله في تدريب المريخ : 2007 ، موسم واحد  
إنجازاته مع المريخ :  
* فضية بطولة الكونفدرالية 2007 
* كأس السودان 2007  
**********  
كروجر (إلماني)  
فترة عمله في تدريب المريخ : 2008 ، موسم واحد ، وأول شهرين من موسم 2009  
إنجازاته مع المريخ :  
* الدوري الممتاز 2008 
* كأس السودان 2008
*

----------


## الامين1002

*يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## hishamkh

*يا ريت يا شباب تمدونا بالمدربين الذين سبقوا هؤلاء والذين لم اذكرهم 

وفترات توليهم لتدريب المريخ و إنجازاتهم مع الأحمر الوهاج ، إن أمكن 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*تسلم
ويبقى ردودر وكروجر هم الافضل انجازا
                        	*

----------


## ادريس الحلاوي

*رودر وكروجر واتوفيستر ايضاً
                        	*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*نحفظ لرودر واوتوفستر حقهما لكن كروجر افضل مدرب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور ياصفوة
                        	*

----------

